# Band width vs fork width.



## Crudex (6 mo ago)

Hi,

I bought Scout lt which fork width is 21mm.
Now I would like to try it with band width 24mm. 
I wonder if and how much width of band can be greater than the width of the fork.

I assume + 1mm band on both sides of fork wouldn't be a problem, but what if i try ad wider band?

Greetings


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Crudex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought Scoult lt which fork width is 21mm.
> Now I would like to try it with band width 24mm.
> ...


Great question. 

I shoot wide bands on small naturals that causes it to wrap about half way around. I have never had an issue. I have also folded a band over before tie on and that works too. I would not worry about it. Strap em' on there and see how it goes.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I agree with msturm above, however, most of the times I fold the band2 so they become half of their width, most of the times becoming even much more narrower than the fork itself, but to me it is more pleasing to the eye than the previous solution.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Crudex (6 mo ago)

Thanks for answers 👍🙂
They're rly helpful to me.
I was using 20mm/13mm bands. 
Now its time to check 24/12.

Greetings


----------

